
Asteroid will bring celestial treat to Northeast - ytNumbers
http://www.freep.com/article/20140315/NEWS07/303150039/Asteroid-will-bring-celestial-threat-to-Northeast
======
kps
The news article being, well, a news article, is devoid of information like
the actual time and path. Here:

[http://occultations.org/regulus2014/](http://occultations.org/regulus2014/)

~~~
amcintyre
Thank you, although I am now somewhat disappointed that I will not see this
where I live.

------
sxcurry
Is it just me, or is this kind of "science" reporting more annoying than it
used to be?

1) 'Space rocks, formally known as asteroids' \- actually no, they are
informally also known as asteroids. You just made up the term space rocks.

2) 'Only people with telescopes can see most of these “occultations.”' Why is
occultations in quotes? It's a real word and that's what these events are
called in real life. You know, that science thing again.

3) 'Regulus is what’s known as a first-magnitude star.' No, it actually is a
first magnitude star, not just known as one. Again, that's the real term in
the real world.

I would ask "science" "reporters" to quit dumbing things down and to start
writing like adults.

~~~
dalke
Science reporting is often bad, and not just recently. Consider that a New
York Times editorial chastised Robert Goddard saying that rockets couldn't
work because there was nothing to push against. (This is an editorial, not
science publication, but there's no reason for the NYT to let an unsigned
editorial make outright wrong claims.)

For some of the possible reasons for why it may be getting worse, see
[http://debunkingdenialism.com/2014/02/16/time-to-get-rid-
of-...](http://debunkingdenialism.com/2014/02/16/time-to-get-rid-of-bad-
science-journalism/)

Also, if it's this bad with science, consider how bad it might be with
everything else.

------
pantalaimon
First I've read

> Asteroid will bring celestial threat to Northeast

and was scared for a bit.

~~~
adam-f
Check the URL.

~~~
pantalaimon
sneaky

